# iOS7 : "Se fier à cet ordinateur"



## Jippi (23 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour tlm,

Je suis passé à iOS7 hier sur mon iPad mini, et depuis, à chaque fois que je le connecte via USB sur mon PC Pro, cela me demande de confirmer si il peut "Se fier à cet ordinateur".
C'est agaçant, dans la mesure où je me connecte et déconnecte plusieurs fois dans la journée.

Savez vous comment désactiver cette demande d'iOS7 ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Jippi (7 Octobre 2013)

Personne n'a donc le même souci que moi ?
Le message exact est "*Faire confiance à cet ordinateur ?*"


----------



## Gwen (7 Octobre 2013)

Je l'ai eu une fois, mais maintenant ça ne se produit plus.

Du coup, je n'ai pas d'explication.


----------



## polop35 (7 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour. Moi aussi, j'ai eu ce message la première fois que j'ai connecté l'iPhone 5s à l'iMac, mais ça ne s'est produit que cette fois-là.​


----------



## thierry37 (7 Octobre 2013)

Est ce que vous avez ajoutez cet iPhone/iPad à votre Mac ?

ça me le fait à chaque fois sur mon PC de boulot, en Windows 8.
Mais je ne l'ai pas ajouté ou fait reconnaitre sur iTunes.
ça vient peut être de là ?

En tout cas, si y'a une astuce pour qu'il soit reconnu une fois pour toute, je suis aussi preneur.
Merci !


----------



## Jippi (8 Octobre 2013)

C'est un PC au boulot sur lequel je n'ai pas iTunes.


----------



## polop35 (8 Octobre 2013)

Je pense que si l'iPhone n'a pas été ajouté dans iTunes, le message apparaîtra à chaque fois.


----------



## le pignon (30 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour
Si quelqu'un a une solution à ce "problème", pour fixer une fois pour toute la demande, je suis également intéressé.
C'est pour mon PC du travail (Windows 7 et sans iTunes).
Merci et excellente journée.


----------



## chriscc (30 Octobre 2013)

le pignon a dit:


> Bonjour
> Si quelqu'un a une solution à ce "problème", pour fixer une fois pour toute la demande, je suis également intéressé.
> C'est pour mon PC du travail (Windows 7 et sans iTunes).
> Merci et excellente journée.




Bonjour,

j'ai eu le même problème que toi avec mon PC de bureau et le message se fier a l'ordinateur qui apparaît a chaque fois.

La seule manière de le faire disparaitre est d'installer itunes afin que l'iphone reconnaise automatiquement l'ordinateur comme ordi de confiance.

Autre points egalement apres avoir installer itunes, retire l'option de synchroniser car l'iphone ne peux se synchroniser avec une seule librairie.
Tant que tu n'a pas spécifier que tu ne voulais pas te synchronser avec cette librairie, il va continuer de te demander si il peux se fier a cette ordinateur.

Une fois cela fait, tu n'auras plus le trust pop-up.

bon courage


----------



## le pignon (4 Novembre 2013)

Hello chriscc

Merci pour ta réponse et tes conseils, je vais suivre ta procédure....

Bonne semaine


----------



## Deweysax (25 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

j'ai bien lu et tenté les différentes opérations mais j'ai toujours le même problème : 

Quand je connecte mon Iphone 4S à mon PC sous WIN8, il me demande si peux me fier à cet ordinateur, comme évoqué dans les posts initiaux sur ce forum. J'ai beau lui dire qu'il peut se fier à mon PC, il ne me reconnait pas sous Itunes ... j'ai tenté sous le PC du travail, pour lui dire ne pas se fier (Itunes absent du poste), puis retourné sur mon poste perso ... pareil ...

Je crois bien que j'ai besoin d'aide !  ;-)

Merci à vous

Dewey


----------



## r e m y (25 Janvier 2014)

J'ai régulièrement ce message également sur mon iPhone, mais a priori ça se produit quand je l'ai branché temporairement sur un autre ordi pour le recharger.
Quand je reviens sur mon Mac, il me redemande si il peut se fier...


----------



## Deweysax (25 Janvier 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> J'ai régulièrement ce message également sur mon iPhone, mais a priori ça se produit quand je l'ai branché temporairement sur un autre ordi pour le recharger.
> Quand je reviens sur mon Mac, il me redemande si il peut se fier...



Le truc, c'est que je n'ai du coup plus accès à Itunes ... pas top pour gérer sa musique sur l'Iphone


----------



## Deweysax (26 Janvier 2014)

Bon, je viens de trouver .........
Je suis passé par le gestionnaire de périphérique / Je vais sur appareils mobiles et clique sur Iphone.
Rien d'anormal, pas de point d'exclamation synonyme d'erreur. Je lance tout de même depuis cette fenêtre une mise à jour des pilotes pour cet appareil ... et là, un monde meilleur s'ouvre à moi ...
Tout refonctionne.
A+,
Dewey


----------



## titoune35 (16 Février 2014)

Je ne remercierais jamais assez les gens qui font un retour sur les forum quand il ont trouvé la solution 
Après avoir réinstallé iTunes, ... je me confrontais toujours à ce souci.
Grâce a cette solution ca marche !!!

Merci à toi et honte a iTunes de masquer ce genre de problème de compatibilité avec Windows 8.

Merci encore Deweysax et longue vie à la communauté !


----------



## r e m y (17 Février 2014)

Je suis bien content pour les utilisateurs de Windows, mais moi, utilisateur de MacOS X (quelle idée...) j'ai toujours régulièrement ce message "se fier?" au branchement de mes iphones ou iPad sous iOS7 et si je n'y prend pas garde et oublie donc de confirmer "se fier", la synchro ne se fait pas!

Je pensais que c'était dû au fait que parfois je branche mon iPhone sur un autre ordi pour le recharger, mais même sans ça ce message s'affiche régulièrement et de façon aléatoire (d'ailleurs le même souci se produit sur un autre iPhone et un iPAD mini qui ne sont JAMAIS branché sur un autre ordi que mon iMac)


----------

